

Hiding Linux Processes for Fun and Profit - gighi
http://draios.com/?p=331

======
chubot
As mentioned in the article, this doesn't hide processes from statically
linked executables because he's using LD_PRELOAD.

And busybox is a common statically linked executable, so you can trivially
discover this with /bin/busybox ps or /bin/busybox top.

~~~
gighi
That's absolutely _brilliant_!

